# Laptop purchase query, i5 7xxx, 60000 INR



## mukherjee (Feb 10, 2017)

Hello friends!

Hope everyone is doing well!

*Posting this query and suggestions thread in lieu of my better half! I am doing the selection and buying!*

*Here goes The questionnaire format
*
1) What is your budget? *INR 60000*


2) What size & weight consideration (if any) would you prefer?

Screen- *15.6 inches
*
*FHD display* preferred, with *good viewing angles and color reproduction*.

Weight- *2-2.4 kgs* will be fine.


3) What are the primary tasks you will be performing with this notebook? 

*Text editing, spreadsheets, presentations.
Movies, music, pictures.
Carry laptop for tours.
Light gaming.
Skyping
Occasional editing jobs- pics, movies.
Downloads occasionally.*

All in all, think of how a medical professional is going to use her lappy. *Not much heavy duty stuff*.


5) Any typical configuration in your mind you're eyeing for ?

CPU-*Core i5 7xxx* (7200U is unfortunately the ubiquitous one)
RAM- *Atleast 4GB DDR 4* (w*ill add 4/8GB on purchase for a dual channel confi*g)
HDD- *1TB* minimum
Display- *15.6" FHD*
*Full keyboard with numpad,* backlighting is not a necessity
Decent battery
Decent warranty
Ports: *Atleast 1x USB2, 1x USB3, Video out*
Media: *DVDRW mus*t


4) Are there any brands that you prefer or any you really don't like?
a. Like: *HP* ( I have one, happy with their support), *Dell*, *Asus*, *Acer*
b. Dislike: *Lenovo* (heard they had warranty issues)


6) Anything else you would like to say?
Screen resolution  *1080p (Full HD)*
Battery back up *normal (3-4hrs)* 
Purchase place Online (eg - flipkart, Amazon) / *Local*

Models i have looked at and my view on them:

1. *Lenovo Ideapad 310*: core i5 7200u, 4gb ddr4, around *50-51k locally*, comes with windows 10, 920mx 2gb gddr3 onboard, fhd display is good to my eyes, has vga output as well, the keyboard is good as well, except the right alt and ctrl key positions are reversed.

2. *Acer Aspire E5 575*: *Core i5 7200U,8GB DDR4, 2TB hdd*,comes with windows 10, *940mx 2gb gddr5*, fhd display is good.*61K locally*. 

3. *HP 15 au624tx*: Core i5 7200U,4gb ddr4, 1tb hdd, 940mx 4gb gddr3, windows 10, *office home 2016 lifetime preinstalled*, *57.5k locally*. *Can add carepaqs later*.

4. *ASUS R558UQ*: Core i5 7200U, 4gb ddr4, 1tb hdd, 940mx 2gb gddr3, *FHD Display with 45% color gamut (i have not seen the model personally, tho it seems bad)*, *VGA webcam*  (others have hd ones), *2yrs international warranty* (yes, we'll travel), *NO OS*. *45.5K locally.*

*I have been eyeing the Asus model, have to see it personally to have a feel of the display*.
Also, I was wondering whether I could *get a Windows 10 key for cheap at Kinguin or PSNgames and such and have the media downloaded from Microsoft for installation*. A*t psngames/kinguin, you have either an oem key or a retail one, which one should i get?*
Also,i *would add a 4gb/8gb ram module to get it up to 8gb/12gb, symmetric/asymmetric dual channel*. Now the *asus has 1 memory channel soldered, so i am left with only one slot. If i add an 8gb module there, what could be the issues? Or is it better to stick to 4gb and 8gb symmetric dual channel?
*
*Please give your suggestions. I have to make the purchase by 14th Feb, and yes, its a gift from Hubby* 

*Thank you all in advance!*


----------



## TigerKing (Feb 10, 2017)

^some says Asus soldered 4GB RAM, some says its not.
And Asus product you mentioned have many variants.

1. Asus R558UQ-DM513D
2. Asus R558UQ-DM542D
3. Asus R558UQ-DM539D
4. Asus R558UQ-DM540D
5. Asus R558UQ-DM701D

Just check it, you may find other than this also.

Asus R558UQ Core i5 Review | Digit.i
This review is useless, makes no sense, comparison is also weird. And each Asus R558UQ model variants have DDR4 memory.


----------



## mukherjee (Feb 10, 2017)

TigerKing said:


> ^some says Asus soldered 4GB RAM, some says its not.
> And Asus product you mentioned have many variants.
> 
> 1. Asus R558UQ-DM513D
> ...



I guess these are all different colours of the same. The DM701D is the Core i7 version imho.


----------



## mukherjee (Feb 15, 2017)

Digit forum is dying. In 6 days of posting this, I have received only ONE suggestion! This is really not the forum I knew.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Feb 15, 2017)

Save money and get an i5 based laptop with GT 930M or 940M with FHD screen for 40-45k.
I'd suggest going against acer because of build quality.


----------



## TigerKing (Feb 15, 2017)

mukherjee said:


> Digit forum is dying. In 6 days of posting this, I have received only ONE suggestion! This is really not the forum I knew.



Same here.. I posted here almost 3 weeks ago. Not purchased laptop yet. Frustrating..

Maybe there no laptop good enough and mayb laptops are dying.
Or manufacturers don't want build any 7th Gen Intel based laptops (no significant improvement).

Maybe Digit dying....
Most members post nonsense reply and less technical or op related stuff.


----------



## TigerKing (Feb 15, 2017)

Lenovo IP 510 fits your budget.
MSI gaming rig also available.

You should consider Lenovo also. I don't any problem with warranty. You will get all help if service centre is good.

  [MENTION=145143]SaiyanGoku[/MENTION]
Suggested for my 45K budget laptop.


> You can get XOTIC PC | Sager NP5855 (Clevo N855HJ) - Laptop w/ Intel i7-7700HQ Processo for 729$





> Wait for Dell 7567 or get it from USA for 800$


----------



## mukherjee (Feb 15, 2017)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Save money and get an i5 based laptop with GT 930M or 940M with FHD screen for 40-45k.
> I'd suggest going against acer because of build quality.



Noted. I have been thinking about the Asus. Will it be okay?
I have noted the display, and personally speaking, it will work for me, for I am not into photo/video editing personally.
Thanks for the suggestion 



TigerKing said:


> Lenovo IP 510 fits your budget.
> MSI gaming rig also available.
> 
> You should consider Lenovo also. I don't any problem with warranty. You will get all help if service centre is good.
> ...



I have heard from my friends about the service issues with Lenovo, might be true, or false.
Asus fits my bill, comes to 43k all.

*Also, any further suggestions regarding my Windows 10 key purchase? Oem/retail, any suggestions?*

Thanks all!


----------



## bssunilreddy (Feb 15, 2017)

mukherjee said:


> Noted. I have been thinking about the Asus. Will it be okay?
> I have noted the display, and personally speaking, it will work for me, for I am not into photo/video editing personally.
> Thanks for the suggestion
> 
> ...


You can get Win10 Pro for 1.5K which is a retail key from either sonabhai or invader of erodov forum.

Just PM them. OK.

Sent from my Lenovo K33a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## TigerKing (Feb 15, 2017)

mukherjee said:


> I have heard from my friends about the service issues with Lenovo, might be true, or false.
> Asus fits my bill, comes to 43k all.
> 
> *Also, any further suggestions regarding my Windows 10 key purchase? Oem/retail, any suggestions?*
> ...



Windows preloaded will be better. But they increase base price. If you checked properly many windows preloaded laptops prices and having same configuration as Asus R558UQ-DM513D laptop priced higher. Only because preloaded genuine windows OS.
For Asus R558UQ-DM513D, you have to buy new OS DVD which may cost you more than 8K.
Or You can consider pirated, if you know how to install.
Or any free Linux OS.

Suggesting more laptops please check.
MSI 6X62-7QL
MSI CX62 7QL


----------



## TigerKing (Feb 15, 2017)

bssunilreddy said:


> You can get Win10 Pro for 1.5K which is a retail key from either sonabhai or invader of erodov forum.
> 
> Just PM them. OK.
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo K33a42 using Tapatalk


Ohhhh great. Then I can also purchase same laptop.
Never thought about purchasing Windows Key.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Feb 15, 2017)

TigerKing said:


> Suggesting more laptops please check.
> MSI 6X62-7QL
> MSI CX62 7QL



They aren't worth the money.
Selling a 940M laptop for 60k is plain stupidity.


----------



## mukherjee (Feb 16, 2017)

So, I got the Asus R558UQ for 42.8K total!
My windows 10 pro key cost me 415 bucks from PSNgames.
Another 8GB RAM on the way.
Thanks a lot guys!


----------



## TigerKing (Feb 16, 2017)

mukherjee said:


> So, I got the Asus R558UQ for 42.8K total!
> My windows 10 pro key cost me 415 bucks from PSNgames.
> Another 8GB RAM on the way.
> Thanks a lot guys!


Can you confirm RAM is soldered or not?
Which laptop? model no.? and from where you purchased?
What about RAM? Which and from where?


----------



## mukherjee (Feb 16, 2017)

TigerKing said:


> Can you confirm RAM is soldered or not?
> Which laptop? model no.? and from where you purchased?
> What about RAM? Which and from where?



Only 1 ram slot available, so yeah, 1st one appears to be soldered.

R558UQ-DM540D Golden, Nov 2016 is month of Mfg and Import.

From Emall Kolkata, Chandni. IT ARENA (Bardroy infotech) on 1st floor, they quoted the lowest.

RAM I got one from Amazon.in, Adata DDR4 2133,8GB...Its still on its way to my place.


----------



## TigerKing (Feb 18, 2017)

mukherjee said:


> Only 1 ram slot available, so yeah, 1st one appears to be soldered.
> 
> R558UQ-DM540D Golden, Nov 2016 is month of Mfg and Import.
> 
> ...



Ohhhh. Dual channeling not possible with 8 GB.

RAM price?

How's your overall experience with this laptop?
Small review, some photos and videos will be great.

Thank for info.


----------



## aakaash (Mar 11, 2017)

How's the laptop? I am also planning to buy the same and install 8gb ram. Any suggestions?

Sent from my Redmi 2 prime using Tapatalk


----------

